# Little albinos



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I went to a reptile shop to get bedding for my meeces, and of course I had to look at their meeces. they had some three week old albinos, and a couple of them had really nice tails as well as being pretty big for three weeks, so I picked out a female and a male. they will be used to test breed with some of my tris as I think it's the best way to sort out the other c dilutions that got mixed up in the years when I was clueless about breeding tris. Are pure c c albinos, and their nice size will be a welcome addition to some other lines as well. Pictures tomorrow after they've had a chance to settle in. They are only three weeks old, so it'll be about a month or so before either of them is ready for pairing off.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope you have better luck then I did, my "albino" wasnt an albino and now my results are confusing,lol.
I know alot of PEW's from petstores are hiding things, like agouti ( not fun if you dont want agouti,lol)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Albinos are all they sell in th;e mouse dept. Maybe I'll breed them to each other just once to be sure...they have tiny ears, but really nice tail sets...and the adults were about 11 inches nose to tail tip.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

If you breed albino x albino you will get 100% albino and will not be able to know what they might have underneath. All albinos have "something" underneath the PEW phenotype. It is risky to use unknown albinos because you don't know exactly what is underneath and it could be something ugly.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

like Jenny said, PEW to PEW will only give you more PEWs, and you still wouldnt know what they are hiding.
Im sure you can find a better way to test your lines without using a PEW, they are pretty risky with unknown lines (I found out 1st hand)


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I think moustress meant that she's going to breed them to each other to make sure that they are 100% albino and not pink eyed whites (non-albino)?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, big DUH! cc + cc = 2 x cc. All the meeces at that store were albino, so this should not be necessary.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

PEW to PEW will still give you all PEW,even if they arent albinos 
PEW doesnt always equal albino though


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

So where in the Eastern US can we get the perfect show type albinos? I'm planning on obtaining a pair of brindles later this month and want to use a PEW to improve on the type. Are they hard to come by in this area?


----------

